# Holding tanks setup complete (PICS)



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

I've been needing to thin out the stock in my main tank for a long time, I've put this together to hold some of them until they're given away. (find it easier to give away fish that aren't in my display tank as people always point at/want my nicest fish  )

Used: 
5 plastic boxes
pvc / overflow pipe 22.5mm
10* "overflows" (bulkheads)
pvc cement
clear silicone sealant.

To make the holes in the containers I held a match to the area and then rounded out a hole in the hot/soft plastic with a screwdriver. I then applied one side of the bulkhead, placed some silicone around it on the other side and then attached the nut, and screwed tight. I used the PVC cement to seal the bits of pipe to the bulkheads.

Im going to have a powerhead in box 5 (right) pump water to box 1 (left) and the water will continue the flow around the system. Box 5 will be full of filter material and a heater (within a plant pot to ensure the heater doesnt melt the plastic container).

Â£60 and 2 hours work

    

http://www.putpic.com/image/22140/1588257

let me know what you think ... 
*
EDIT: new photos below with the lids installed, and I connected an old XP3 filter which will pump the water around the system.*

    
http://www.putpic.com/gallery/2077/5918055


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

That is an awesome setup. ARe you going to use the lids for evaporation?

Definitely one of the most useful and unique ideas I've seen in a while.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks.

I just put the lids on (took them off whilst making holes in tanks). I also connected up an xp3 for pumping the water around the system, new pics above.

will fill it up tomorrow and hopefully it is watertight :thumb:


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 17, 2003)

impressive, i use the same setup for my reptiles.

Did you screen the pipe so little guys dont make it through? or are all the fish too big?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

How's the budget for something like this? I like it.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

> Â£60 and 2 hours work


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i use a soldering iron to make holes in plastic or acrylic.cool idea, i like it :thumb: i may do something similar for grow out tanks.thanks for the idea


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah Â£60 ($120) here in the UK, probably cheaper in the USA maybe $40? Just two bits of pvc, 10 overflows and some sealants. UK is very expensive.

soldering iron is a good idea, would of been easier than matches for sure!

thanks all  got 3 tanks and now this, never enough tanks!


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

blueinfinity said:


> Did you screen the pipe so little guys dont make it through? or are all the fish too big?


All my fish are too big for those holes


----------



## dysfctn (Aug 3, 2008)

Can you use any plastic container? For example does it need to be 'food safe'?

I can't see any problems, but my LFS was telling me otherwise when he was trying to sell me a sump. (I was talking abount DIY'ing one at the time)


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I've used rubbermaids, sterlites, and 5 gallon buckets for temporary fish tanks and never had a problem. I think the only thing that really matters is that you didn't have anything potentially dangerous in the container before using it for fish.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

agreed, I used any containers that were a good size. They're new and the system will be flushed a few times etc.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

You need to make sure that any container you use is suitable to hold food fit for human consumption. Basically if you wouldn't eat out of it, don't use it!

Ohh, very nice setup. You could try putting downpipes from the inlets to the bottom of the containers. Might help move the water about a bit more...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Britnick said:


> You need to make sure that any container you use is suitable to hold food fit for human consumption. Basically if you wouldn't eat out of it, don't use it!
> 
> Ohh, very nice setup. You could try putting downpipes from the inlets to the bottom of the containers. Might help move the water about a bit more...


I think that might be a little over-cautious. 5 gallon buckets and rubbermaid containers (the big ones) aren't made for holding food but my myself and many others have used them for years. For the most part all plastic containers are safe as long as nothing unsafe was previously stored in them.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Further to yesterdays work I found that the stand was not level, so it has been adjusted.

I also *added a 50 gallon water butt *to increase total water volume.

Water is pumped with an xp3 filter from the water butt into the long tube on the front on the left side, the water flows down that tube into the very right hand bucket and then trickles back across the system to the filter intake in the water butt.

Water changes simply require turning the system off, draining the water butt, filling the water butt, conditioning the water, allowing water to warm, and then turning the pump back on.

thanks for looking, appreciate the comments :thumb: :fish: http://www.putpic.com/gallery/2091/4576372


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

The water drum is a great idea. Nice way to increase your total water volume


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

fishwolfe said:


> i use a soldering iron to make holes in plastic or acrylic.cool idea, i like it :thumb: i may do something similar for grow out tanks.thanks for the idea


i bought a soldering iron for my last two holes today, worked much better, thanks!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

no prob,glad i could help :wink:


----------

